# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Абоненты, подключенные по технологии GPON, смогут воспользоваться услугой «Турбо-кнопка»

## ByFly

*byfly* *представляет услугу Турбо-кнопка*
	У пользователей byfly, подключенных по технологии [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], появилась возможность увеличить скорость доступа в Интернет до 50/25 Мбит/с (прием/передача).
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

